
Hate Globalization? Then Embrace Stagnation - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-16/hate-globalization-then-embrace-stagnation
======
chewz
This opinion piece is attempting to point relationship between global trade,
offshoring and rising productivity. But even the autor doesn't sound
convinced.

I do not deny, it might be true, we will probaly never know for sure as is
always the case with laws of economy. But on the other hand offshoring might
be seen as some sort of Dutch disease. [1]

Instead of improving productivity the hard way (through R&D, automation,
logistics, ..) it allowed business to take the shortcut to greater profits -
through moving where production is cheaper.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_disease](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_disease)

------
luckylion
> Increased trade and rising productivity – the engine of growth -- go hand in
> hand.

As if anyone was against trade or rising productivity on principle. They
generally criticize that the bottom X% don't really participate in that rising
productivity while the upper Y% participate exponentially more.

